# Wind in ND



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

The wind in ND, oh how I love it. Have you ever had one of those days where the wind damn near drives you to the point of insanity?? Twice I've tried to fish in hurricane force winds this year. I try to fight it, only to be overtaken in the end. Today the wind tipped over my ice house and broke my heater, @#$%!! :******: I started to get all worked up, then remembered that fishing is supposed to be fun. :lol: I took a couple deep breaths and gathered my belongings. I exited the lake like a wounded dog with my tail between my legs.

If Chicago is the windy city, ND is the windy state. I wonder how many days out of a year there are winds over 20 mph in ND. It has to be a mind boggling number. On a lighter note, swearing in the wind doesn't relieve stress. I've tried it a couple times already.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your heater and ice fishing frustrations. It reminds me of the first time I fished Devils Lake. We arrived at the lake in the late afternoon to find the wind absolutely howling. It was fairly early in the winter and we hadn't had any snow so the lake was like one big ice rink. We were having problems with our flip-over shacks moving around on us when we closed them so we ended up fishing with them open (which was miserable). We decided that it wasn't worth it so we decided to pack it in and as we walked back to the truck we heard a gentleman screaming. We looked over as his clam was sliding across the ice at (my estimate) 15-20 mph. At first we thought the guy chasing the house was the one screaming, but as the house went by us we saw a guy half hanging out the door with his hands on the ice trying to slow his sled down. There was one guy on foot trying to chase him and one guy with on a 4-wheeler that couldn 't catch him. The ice house and guy in it went over a half mile across the ice before they could catch it (and if I remember it was because he ran into a stump).


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

haha. Nice story!! If trying to catch fish isn't hard enough, you have to deal with the wind too.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

smalls said:


> We decided that it wasn't worth it so we decided to pack it in and as we walked back to the truck we heard a gentleman screaming. We looked over as his clam was sliding across the ice at (my estimate) 15-20 mph. At first we thought the guy chasing the house was the one screaming, but as the house went by us we saw a guy half hanging out the door with his hands on the ice trying to slow his sled down.


That happened to us by Jamestown last year. Pretty odd when you're fishing one moment, and auditioning for the Wizard of Oz Kansas scene the next.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

Crazy story smalls. I wonder what was going through that guy's mind as he was blowing across the lake. Good thing he didn't find any open water. Brad, I feel sorry for you. I thought we had it bad the other day with 4 dozen BigFoot's blowing around our goose field. I guess no matter how bad you think you have it, someone else is getting it worse.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

I saw the same thing on New Johns. House and tenant going across the lake. The guy thought it was funny as hell after he stopped and cleaned out his drawers. :lol:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I have a feeling thats happened to alot of people. Back in the day I had the experience, only I wasnt the one in the shack. My little sister was the unfortunate soul who went for a ride. My dad took off after her and another group of guys we knew tried to slow it as it slid right by them. All I can remember is her looking out the opening, screaming for anything or anyone to stop her. Eventually a snow drift slowed her down enough to where someone caught the shack. She hasn't been ice fishing since. I thought it was pretty funny though.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I've heard of speed-trolling, but 15-20 mph is WAY too fast


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

As a kid we used to put on the skates and use a big shovel as a sail. You sure could cruise. But it was a ***** trying to get back to the truck.

Grandpa never came to pick me up either. I guess if I was dumb enough to go that far I would have plenty of time to think of it on the way back. :lol:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

There must be a sustained 30 mph wind today. Glad I'm not fishing. brrrrr


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

You know why ND is so windy don't ya?

Because Montana BLOWS and Minnesota SUCKS!

Glad to be in the middle, even if it is kinda gusty!


----------

